

Growing Up Sexually in Europe - gwern
http://www2.hu-berlin.de/sexology/GESUND/ARCHIV/GUS/HISTORYCHHS.HTM

======
infogulch
For me, this redirects to:
[http://www.sexarchive.info/GESUND/ARCHIV/GUS/HISTORYCHHS.HTM](http://www.sexarchive.info/GESUND/ARCHIV/GUS/HISTORYCHHS.HTM)

Which is blocked at my workplace. So, possible NSFW?

~~~
saganus
Same here. Anyone has any idea what this article is about?

~~~
unclenoriega
Looks like some sort of encyclopedia-style article about the history of child
and adolescent sexuality in Europe. I'm not sure why it's here.

The citation: Janssen, D. F. (Oct., 2002). Growing Up Sexually. Volume I:
World Reference Atlas. Interim report. Amsterdam, The Netherlands

~~~
gpvos
It's just one chapter/section of a larger work. Not at all sure why it's here.

~~~
gwern
What I found interesting is how different it is from the idealized picture of
a chaste moral past a lot of people would like to believe in, and how
different societies can treat the process of sexualization.

